# Collar size question..



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

I was thinking of ordering one of these collars for our new spoo puppy we're bringing home next month. I was wondering if I should get the 10-14 inch for now, and then get a bigger one ( the next one up, maybe?) for adult size? What would be the right sizes for a spoo puppy and an adult? 

Do you think it's a good quality collar? It's pretty inexpensive, so I'm wondering if it's cheap for a reason? Here it is ( i'd be getting the raspberry one ) 

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/prod...e6a134878b7ff&shipTo=Me-92882&shipToZip=92882


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, so I think I'm changing my mind about the print. I think I like this one better: East Side Collection Academy Argyle Collars | PetEdge.com

But, I am still wondering about sizes. If I get the leash, I am thinking it would make more sense to buy two collars, one for the puppy stage, and then one to fit her once she becomes an adult. I called, but they aren't open today. Any idea about which two sizes to order?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those argyle ones are quite smart looking. I looked at them close up and the plastic buckle part is not good enough for an adult standard (too flimsy), but is certainly good enough for a puppy. They even had a cute matching collar/leash combo. I think for the money (wow, cheap) it is a good choice for a temporary collar. They grow really fast. 

I got a 12 inch one for my standard poodle, who is on the small side, and it was big at first and lasted her until 4 months old. Even now she only wears a 14 inch, but most full grown standard poodles wear a 16 inch. Standards have slim necks. Some large males might crack into an 18 inch, but not many. For that price, you could get a 10 inch to start, but it would only last a few weeks (but it is only $2.99!). A 12 inch might last you until 4/5 months depending on how big she is. 

I like the expensive rolled leather collars for when they are adults (doesn't mess up their hair). They last years (!). Sookie posted pictures of wellmade colorful collars good for an adult, but they were in the 20-30 dollar range (about the cost of a good leather one). 

Cute collars, I may have to get one of those myself!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for answering my question  . I think I am going to hold off and look at Petsmart and Homegoods/ Tuesday morning, etc. The thing you brought up about the quality of the buckle was really helpful. 

Oh, and I'll check out those rolled leather collars. I do want to get a nice one when she is an adult. What is your favorite brand of those?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Since you are getting a girl, the 10" collar might be a little too big for right now. When I got Draco, I had origionally bought a 10-16" collar for a puppy and "to grow" collar. It was too big, and I had to get a smaller puppy collar. I got an 8-14" (or something like that). He is 14 weeks now, and that collar still has a ways to go until he grows out of it. 

I personally would only buy a puppy collar for right now. If you buy her a collar for when she is an adult, it might not fit who she will be.  I think different collars go with different dogs and their personalities. You might get tired of the pattern forever! LOL! I am a collar addict though, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## emmam826 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comment about the buckle - seems silly now you've said it, but I would not have considered that. Do you think a plastic, more flimsy looking buckle is ok for a mini?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

A plastic buckle should be fine for a mini! I am pretty pickly about my collars though and where I buy them. When Riley was younger I had a plastic snap collar from petsmart. One day he was outside in the front yard on a tie-out. I went inside quick to use the bathroom, and as I was going back out I notice his head in the back porch window!! The collar was still hooked to the tieout, but the buckle had snapped. He wasnt one to jump and pull on it either. I could have lost my dog! I only buy quality collars now.


----------

